# Travel after March



## GinaRon (Feb 2, 2019)

I have not got involved in discussions re travel after March but this was just posted on Facebook from another camping forum, I hope it is useful.




Well it did not copy properly (me and technology) so  maybe just visit website. it was an interesting read.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 2, 2019)

Here's the link to the home page of the ETIAS website, hope that helps Gina? 

ETIAS - EU Travel Information and Authorisation System


----------



## cliveandann (Feb 17, 2019)

The website does suggest that the ETIAS system will not come into force until 2020


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Feb 17, 2019)

*Irrelevant*

All these are irrelevant until the deal...or no deal is upon us....Maja


----------



## roamingman (Feb 17, 2019)

Why do people keep worrying about 29 March, until it happens no one knows, why worry about somthing you have no control over, get on with your lives and stop worrying.


----------



## tidewatcher (Feb 18, 2019)

*saga credit card*

I always used a saga CC card when abroad as it gave excellent exchange rates and no charge for the transaction. A letter arrived saying it will cease on the 28th. March (a coincidence?) and any outstanding balances must be paid off, they even gave contacts for debt charities!

As the Saga CC is run by Irish Allied Bank this would seem to be yet another by-product of the impending uncertainty. So I now need to get Halifax or Nationwide card for post whatever happens trips abroad. Hey Ho.


----------



## Beemer (Feb 18, 2019)

Probably more relevant for people who have already booked or already abroad after the March date.
For me, I am doing nothing until I find out what is happening, and that includes making any arrangements for going abroad this year.
I am sure I am not alone, and expect to see a lot more motorhomes and campers when we have this years holiday in Scotland.

It will be interesting to see the effect (if any) of less Brit tourism abroad (if it happens).  Quite a few "ifs" there.


----------



## John H (Feb 18, 2019)

Beemer said:


> Probably more relevant for people who have already booked or already abroad after the March date.
> For me, I am doing nothing until I find out what is happening, and that includes making any arrangements for going abroad this year.
> I am sure I am not alone, and expect to see a lot more motorhomes and campers when we have this years holiday in Scotland.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the effect (if any) of less Brit tourism abroad (if it happens).  Quite a few "ifs" there.



It is true that nothing is certain until it happens but I suspect there will be little overall effect on tourism abroad (other than having to pay a few extra euros when the ETIAS scheme starts at the end of 2020). Most tourist stay in the EU a lot less than 90 days, so they will hardly notice any difference (except that things may cost a bit more). If we get any kind of deal, then nobody will notice any difference for another two years but if we leave without a deal it is us few "snowbirds" who will be most affected because our overwintering will have to extend from Spain to other warm and cheap places outside the EU.


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Feb 18, 2019)

With the prospect of requiring a rabies blood test in the event of no deal, which even if successful does not become valid until 3 months after the test, I have just had one done for the hound (£172). No good waiting until 29 March and then finding I have to wait three months before I can go to France.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2019)

runnach said:


> I would recommend Aqaba, Jordan. Food is good and, so are the residents. You can fly into Ovda Airport, Eilat, Israel, then short taxi over the border into Jordan.


I've crossed the border there and I found it a pain as the passport checks were long winded
Most travellers had duel passports to use depending on the situation of the day, Mind you, I was travelling from Taba(Egypt) which meant 8 checks for a return trip.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm just old enough to remember the days when motor travel to the Continent was rare, expensive and a bureaucratic nightmare.
My family had a motoring holiday to Spain in the 1960s and for years afterwards we would laugh about how hard it had been to have a week in Spain with a car, with a week travelling through France. 
Prior to leaving my father had to obtain a special "Continental Insurance", an international driver's licence, a certified copy of the green logbook as proof of ownership and of course a carnet de passage en douane - the insurance that would pay any import taxes on the car if it got left in Spain or France.
At each customs border we had to have the carnet stamped - Dover, Calais, France/Spain, Spain/France. To our horror on returning via Andorra my father found out that we did not have a page for the Andorra leg on the carnet and had to go back through Spain to enter France another way. Considering my mother did not know where Espana was I'm now assuming that we thought Andorra was just part of Spain. 
Finally after getting the carnet stamped at Dover my father could send in the completed document and get his guarantee money back fro the AA, which he whinged about for years taking three months.
We probably spent about an hour at each side of each border getting paperwork stamped and the car inspected - logbook matched the carnet which matched the car, I should add that customs officials checked the chassis, engine and maybe some sort of VIN if there was one back then. My Merc campervan requires a mirror to check the engine number.
If anyone even contemplates a return to that process I can see the queues starting just South of Birmingham!!!


----------



## stewheeler (Mar 3, 2019)

I think we are the exact demographic to be peeved by the whole thing. Though so far, the uneducation process has left only a void to be filled with the hot air of well knowing do fluff alls. Until the draconian empire makes its, sorry our, minds up we will have to just go with the flow. Even lifeguards no doubt will have to be briefed on the neverland ranch, sorrry MJ.fftopic:


----------



## peter palance (Mar 4, 2019)

*we*



hairydog said:


> Nobody knows. Hard Brexit, Negotiated Brexit, deferred Brexit, no Brexit. All are possible, each has different outcomes.
> We have now reached the point that ships sailing to (and from) the Far East are sailing into the unknown: by the time they get there, the trading agreement they sailed under may no longer be valid.
> The civil service is frantically trying to make arrangements for every eventuality, which means a huge amount of wasted effort, no matter what the outcome.
> My son tells me his Brexit secondment is only until the 29th March, when he'll return to his normal job. But who can say that won't change?


 we voted out? on the next friday ,we should have said,we are out monday, no more funds, we would have seen, a different out come,
eu would have cack in their pants,maybe us to,to much go ing out, maybe? ok  pj


----------



## maingate (Mar 4, 2019)

An essential part of the travel experience is the Border crossing. Without it, travel is boring and uneventful, no face to face interaction with people in uniform, no rubber stamping of Passports etc. Some people seem to be scared and put out by Borders, have they only ever travelled in a EU Europe? Travel is an adventure, something your Grandparents could never even dream of ..... enjoy the experience.

I speak as someone who has gone through many Border checkpoints around the World. It can be memorable, like the time I was deported at gunpoint from Algeria and the time I nearly ended up in an Angolan Jail for visa irregularities. That time, I had eight armed guards with me who failed to convince Immigration and Police that I should be allowed to carry on my journey. When they cocked their weapons, the Police had a sudden change of heart and they dragged the Immigration guy away and waved us through the checkpoint. A few hours later they saw us returning and melted away before our convoy got to the checkpoint, we didn't even slow down. :lol-061:


----------



## groyne (Mar 4, 2019)

Funnily enough, I like the freedom of being able to turn left, right, or go straight ahead when I get across the channel without having to carry a suitcase full of documents. I only have a destination in mind, I don't do pre-planned routes, as the line in the song goes "I'm going where the weather suits my clothes". 

When I was at school in the sixties, I hadn't travelled more than 50 miles from my small town in the Northeast, so I thought what's the point of learning a foreign language. In the seventies I spent two weeks a year in the Costas, I did learn how to order a Bacardi and coke and a ham and cheese sandwitch. In the Eighties and Nineties I raised a family, so it was mainly holidays at home. My children have all grown up and left home now, all have done at least one foreign language to GCSE at school and have all travelled abroad. 

Last year I spent time in; France, Belgium, Luxemburg, Germany, Switerland, Lichtenstien, Austria and Italy. I wish I'd learned a foreign language at school.

 I fear the circle is closing and my grand children will have the same attitude/lack of oppotunity as I did in the sixties.

Do people really think the "man on the Clapham Omnibus" is going to come out of this farce better off?


----------



## stewheeler (Mar 4, 2019)

I have enjoyed travelling a fair bit in the free zone, I think the advantage for me is less odd bodness. In fact in some countries you feel part of the landscape. Here at times if not on a site people can think you a little daring for order if that is a term. Though nowadays that is improving. I am not covering much other than travel, and with it is the appearance of much sameness, like a mini America, which I think the project Euro was emulating. The fact is now most travel related stuff is from the free zone, unless you were of the lucky group who had everything subsidised by the state (my parent generation being the last mostly) then soon a harder economic reality will settle and the differences will largely be purchase power. We have very few companies that offer anything near affordable in the UK. They are not competition lead either so that means expensive in reality, so far I have been loads of places without a Landy for instance yet they cost more than half a house. I don't much like credit so Lloyds wont help much either. The thing for my gen was that the Cold War ended, I.E overt suspicion, potential rogue and all that. Though for sure when abroad we realise it was mostly WW2 that stabilised an out of control monster called unity (under certain terms). Over here the big difference was Agencies employing people, they became popular under New Labour. These hard working tie smiths, took a hefty cut of your average Joes wages for him to temp, etc then now horrid zero hours contracts etc. The fat cat was back in the name of a workers party. This bad idea should not have really lasted if justice was to prevail. However lots of Migrant workers landed with influential exchange rates and filled lots of positions, meaning protest or even debate was over. I am sure Globalisation aims to make all equal or something for workers, so nowadays its old news. To be blunt though some of the young foriegners here are the new old slaves now, with Eastern Europeans filling up less glamorous titles while an education stroke new middle class thing has gone on with the English. I have known people who have gone on a whim around the world who would earn money on the way by odd jobbing, which of course makes sense, though nowadays this is more difficult due to regulations (bah humbug) so not really a freedom thing more paranoiac control. I am sure the leavers were voting for reasons of frustration though probably not aimed at the exact cause. Other than that we can return to our isolated postions of fighting them all off which seemed to be the way it was before. The fact is though our ways are often chosen by countries as the way its done, credit or not, I guess thats the thing with pride is people dont always say it as it is.:yeahthat:


----------



## wildebus (Mar 4, 2019)

maingate said:


> An essential part of the travel experience is the Border crossing. Without it, travel is boring and uneventful, no face to face interaction with people in uniform, no rubber stamping of Passports etc. Some people seem to be scared and put out by Borders, have they only ever travelled in a EU Europe? Travel is an adventure, something your Grandparents could never even dream of ..... enjoy the experience.
> 
> I speak as someone who has gone through many Border checkpoints around the World. It can be memorable, like the time I was deported at gunpoint from Algeria and the time I nearly ended up in an Angolan Jail for visa irregularities. That time, I had eight armed guards with me who failed to convince Immigration and Police that I should be allowed to carry on my journey. When they cocked their weapons, the Police had a sudden change of heart and they dragged the Immigration guy away and waved us through the checkpoint. A few hours later they saw us returning and melted away before our convoy got to the checkpoint, we didn't even slow down. :lol-061:



it does add to the interest    I've never been deported personally, but my sister was denied entry to the USA and my brother deported from Germany (despite being born there!).
I remember the last time I went to the US they had just introduced new whole-hand fingerprint scanners (the previous ones were simplier).  They were very ergonomic in design and I used them very naturally.  This raised questions with the TSA who questioned my assertion of no criminal record  (as the same scanners were apparently already used in their prisons). An entertaining if fairly short discussion was had before I could carry on.
Not as exciting as having guns pointed at you  (Only had that in the UK!)


----------



## stewheeler (Mar 4, 2019)

Another point though I am sure some of the senior age group will remember tour guides also. The new age of gadgetry means we have our own guides at the touch of a button with Googles on. So is it better or worse or just pace of life? I cant think yet, I quite enjoy being straddled between the two for a while.


----------



## Tony Lee (Mar 4, 2019)

chas17 said:


> With the prospect of requiring a rabies blood test in the event of no deal, which even if successful does not become valid until 3 months after the test, I have just had one done for the hound (£172). No good waiting until 29 March and then finding I have to wait three months before I can go to France.



Perfectly sensible. Attitude of some here seems to be like waiting until one's car hits the brick wall before applying the brakes.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 4, 2019)

Tony Lee said:


> Perfectly sensible. Attitude of some here seems to be like waiting until one's car hits the brick wall before applying the brakes.



I think some people are waiting to see whether the 'brick wall' is a mirage - mirages disappear the closer one gets.


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Mar 5, 2019)

Tony Lee said:


> Perfectly sensible. Attitude of some here seems to be like waiting until one's car hits the brick wall before applying the brakes.



That’s crazy. Project fear, fear, fear, world is ending, oh nooooo.

I’m abroad with a dog and barely give it a thought. I’ll deal with whatever comes as and when, but I’m certain we won’t be needing any blood tests. Rabies won’t suddenly become a major issue overnight lol.


----------

